# Surf Fishing Fort Fisher



## rdr70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Where is the best place to fish from the surf at Fort Fisher.
Thanks RDR70.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

the beach is pretty similar all the way down. i've had luck across from the #3 crossover


underwater structure is constantly changing though. best bet is to scout at low tide to get an idea. can you read water?


----------



## rdr70 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have fished from one end to other. I have heard of some ship wrecks but not sure where they are at. I am not sure about reading the water. I am used to fishing from a boat. :fishing:


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

google "reading the water" and click the 3rd link.

(it leads to a thread on that "other" forum with some pretty good info)


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

No wrecks you can cast to from the beach at Fort Fisher state park. Well, there is a place right down on the beach that some people consider a wreck but it's more like a metal pole that sticks up out of the water. Its about knee deep.

THe area by the log is okay.


----------



## rdr70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to give it a try this weekend.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

The area to the left of crossover 3 has(or had) some nice holes in it. Also further down the beach at "the point" (where the sign warns you that at high tide it may not be passable) has good holes to the left and right.

My advise is get away from the crowd that seems to pile up around the entrance and find nice hole 1-2 miles down the beach.:fishing:

As to reading the water, the simple way is just look for where the water from the incoming waves is making its way back out to sea and fish on either side. Another sure fire sign is the way the sand piles up and forms "points" where the high tide mark is further out into the ocean. At low tide you actually see the bowls on either side. Set up between these "points and not "on" the point itself


----------

